# Triplewax waterless system at Tesco....



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Has anyone used this before? Tesco has it in at 3 quid, looks like a spray on wipe off product.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

pete5570 said:


> Has anyone used this before? Tesco has it in at 3 quid, looks like a spray on wipe off product.


Surprise yourself, at £3 gotta be worth a go?


----------



## Gaaraz (May 9, 2012)

I noticed this last night too, probably would've given it a go had I not just splashed out a lot of money on ONR, HFE etc


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Same here, just bought 5 litres off waterless wash and still got ONR. Might get some to try though, strictly for research purposes.


----------



## Owen 182 (Aug 13, 2008)

Did anybody try this out in the end?

The pre diluted 1litre spray bottles were down to 74p when I looked yesterday in my local store.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Owen 182 said:


> Did anybody try this out in the end?
> 
> The pre diluted 1litre spray bottles were down to 74p when I looked yesterday in my local store.


And you mean to say you were not going to chance less than £1


----------



## Owen 182 (Aug 13, 2008)

Ha ha, no I did indeed pick up a bottle, I'm just not at home near my car this weekend to try it out and was just wondering what those in the know thought of it.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

wtf 74p?!
What is it?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

I never did see this product at Tesco and our local one is a Tesco Extra, even looked in the forecourt area this morning, that said the Wonder wheels hot wheels is now £6.93


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Avanti said:


> I never did see this product at Tesco and our local one is a Tesco Extra, even looked in the forecourt area this morning,


Yeah my local Tesco Extra never had it in either, I would`ve bought a few bottles at that price without a doubt.


----------



## SJW_OCD (Dec 30, 2009)

Tesco Warrington doesn't have it in either


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

This seems to be the norm....simonoz waffle wave drying towels are perfect example....not seen them in *any* of my local tesco's yet others have, and it looks like same case with these, I got two bottles but not had a chance to use it...lend it to a mate and he said it was ease to use and worked pretty well.


----------



## mjh760 (Dec 6, 2011)

They had this at morrisons and I bought some, IMO it's not the best, though in fairness i found it cracking on my windows, really was, never used waterless products before so am not gonna make judgments that they are all the same, as from what I have researched they are not, I'm not saying don't buy it cause at £3-£4 it's got be worth a punt.


----------

